# Oh. My. WORD



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

So we've been dealing with ringworm. It's not bad, only 2 of my 4 indoor pets has it, and it is getting better with topical over the counter baths and sprays I've been using. But, I called the vet to see about getting them in just to be on the safe side. I just want to be over it already. Vet said he'd do a lime/sulfur did on all 4 to the tune of 400/500 bucks (that includes sending me home with the rest to do here instead of hauling them all back in). I kind of expected that, but I looked int he phone book to see about getting a vet to do a house call, because quite honestly I don't want ringworm spores in my car from taking them to vet. 

I found a nice vet who is willing treat the ringworm in home, but she doesn't recommend lime/sulfur because of its toxicity, especially in a house with a child. She recommends a round of oral meds for 4 weeks. Cool. Well guess how much the oral meds are for my 4 indoor pets, plus the ferals outside? 1200 bucks!! TWELVE HUNDRED DOLLARS! 8O 

There is absolutely no way I can afford that. No way. Nuh uh. 

But since it's under control and actually getting better topically, with the mild stuff from the feed store, we're just going to continue to treat it topically with prescriptions shampoo and spray. I will treat the outdoor cats topically so they don't pass it back to the ones being treated inside, but there is just no way I can afford that. I was FLOORED to hear how expensive just the medications were. I was expecting a couple hundreds buck, but 1200 rendered me speechless.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeep!! 8O That's just insane! I'd say forget that and just continue what you are doing. That's so much money!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is insane! Who could afford that!!! :evil:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow... 8O


----------



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

Just a quick update.. the miconozole nitrite baths/ointments are working!! No more ringworm on me, and it has not returned (a few times I got the spot to go away, then it came back), the spot on Rhino (my male jack russell) is going away, and the spot on Zuki's paw is starting to grow hair. 

I will be SOOOOOOO happy when this goes away. Next time, any cat that I trap is getting knocked out and scrubbed with miconozole before it even comes on my porch. Lesson learned. 

And to think I was worried about fleas. :roll:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad, Erin! You've been through the mill with this!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive noticed in warmer climates ringworm seems to thrive. I dont hear of my friends in areas with cold winters battling ring worm like the rest of us do!

Its seemed to go in streaks. It seemed last year every litter had ringworm. Then it went to diareha.. Now its URI with eye problems!

I hate ringworm the most. Such a hassle. Glad the miconozole nitrite baths/ointments are working.


----------

